# San Juan: A Caribbean Metropolis



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/7867/sj10no7.jpg
























http://farm1.static.flickr.com/88/274868789_06ad5d4828_b.jpg
























































Part of Condado Sector:
















Condado and Miramar from Old San Juan:
































More from Condado:








Hato Rey (Golden Mile):
















Capitol:









I'll be back...:guns1:


----------



## RETROMANIA (Dec 9, 2006)

very caribbean, it doesn't look like any other american city


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

It is great like i said, but why double-thread?


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

It was an error. It'll be solved soon. But this thread will be the one that will stay.


----------



## MDguy (Dec 16, 2006)

Ive been to San Juan! Beautiful city! kay:


----------



## MNiemann (Sep 5, 2007)

well of course San Juan is gorgeous thats why millions and millions flock there every winter to see the city and go to the beaches. i just had no idea it had so many skyscrapers! wow!


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Isla Verde: Part of Carolina (a San Juan City Suburb)


































Tower from University of Puerto Rico (Rio Piedras Campus)










Old San Juan


































































































































































































































I'll be back soon... with more from old and modern San Juan.


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

What a nice place?! It's surprisingly big


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

by: D-MAN

*San Juan*


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

Wow, LunarCarpet, there's a lotta pics already. Keep up with the good work and thx for creating a thread like this about our Capital, San Juan de Puerto Rico, "the walled city".

Here's a lil' contribution from me. Let's start first with New San Juan.

Condado Beach






















































Puerto Rico Convention Center









Cruiseship Pier


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

More San Juan pics:




































Miramar 


















The Golden Mile, Hato Rey District, San Juan's CBD


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

San Juan, Capital City of the U.S. Commonwealth of Puerto Rico.


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

In the middle; Plaza Las Americas Mall, largest mall in the Caribbean, second largest in Latin America. Home to world's largest JCPenney.


















Puerto Rico Coliseum









San Juan suburb of Guaynabo (Greater San Juan Metropolitan Area)


















San Juan's CBD




































San Juan suburb of Carolina


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

More of Guaynabo (Greater San Juan)









































San Juan


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

San Juan, Puerto Rico


























Teodoro Moscoso Bridge during World's Best 10k Race

























San Juan suburb of Bayamon (Greater San Juan)

















San Juan suburb of Carolina

















San Juan International Airport in Carolina


















Miramar sector


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

I'll keep posting pics some other time hehe especially Old San Juan.


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Thanks Jaykar and D-Man for the pics. They are awesome!


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

The Suburb of Bayamon (part of Greater San Juan):


































































































Home of the Puerto Rico Islanders (United Soccer Leagues in USA, Fifa's Concacaf Champions League):


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

More from Condado, San Juan:












































































Hato Rey, San Juan:


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

lunarCarpet said:


> Thanks Jaykar and D-Man for the pics. They are awesome!


No prob LunarCarpet, u know how it works


----------



## Aecio (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow, a really dense city...
Nice pics


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

San Juan Performing Arts Center









Islanders FC Stadium @ Bayamon


















Guaynabo (Greater San Juan)









Plaza Las Americas Mall









San Juan Metro

















































































San Juan's many faces


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

Great pics


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing San Juan


----------



## TheTramp (Dec 2, 2004)

looks like a very good place to spend a vacation


----------



## El Mariachi (Nov 1, 2007)

awesome tour. This thread is tempting me to take a nice little vacation down there.


----------



## diz (Nov 1, 2005)

Una ciudad muy bonita!
Especialmente el metro.

Saludos from Oregon, USA y las Filipinas!


----------



## Tico_ES (Nov 19, 2007)

It's a really big city and its metro-area are surprisiling big too!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Juan's Metro is great!!


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your comments. Indeed San Juan is a city worth of visiting, not only Old San Juan but the entire city as well. San Juan is full of modernism but it is also the second oldest "new" city in the Americas, after Dominican Republic's capital and it is the oldest of all US cities. Besides, since Puerto Rico is not that big (111 miles x 39 miles) you can easily explore and discover the beauty of the rest of the island and its cities.

As I promise, the next set of pictures are from Old San Juan, the colonial core of this Caribbean Metropolis. 










Quincentennial Plaza













































San Juan is one of the largest home-base port for cruises in the western hemisphere. Sometimes Miami is number one, but sometimes San Juan handles that title.



























Palacio de Santa Catalina locally known as La Fortaleza (The Fortress) Its the official home of Puerto Rico's governor.









Walkway to Fort San Felipe Del Morro.


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

Some pics of La Fortaleza









































Puerto Rico's Capitol Building (Senate and House of Representatives)


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

*Old San Juan Forts*

Fort San Cristobal (Largest Spanish fortification in the western hemisphere)









Fort San Felipe Del Morro

















Fort San Juan De La Cruz









Fort San Geronimo










San Juan's Gate and old City Walls


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

http://img401.imageshack.us/img401
/2199/n121804108318251045724xj6.jpg


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

Bird's Eye View of Old San Juan 









Small piece of Gothic Architecture in the Miramar sector of San Juan









Fort San Felipe Del Morro @ night


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Marvelous Jaykar!!! Thanks again for the pics.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Great pics


----------



## 7freedom7 (Jun 28, 2007)

wow, absolutely stunning!


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

It looks great! Why is Puerto Rico so densily populated compared to for example Cuba? Can you please explain, thank you!


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Maybe because places like Cuba are empty???

Because for example,our birth rate is very very low,about 1.6 per woman,very similar to western european countries and there are thousands of puertoricans moving to the US weekly.

^^Those are facts


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

Bori427 said:


> ^^Maybe because places like Cuba are empty???
> 
> Because for example,our birth rate is very very low,about 1.6 per woman,very similar to western european countries and there are thousands of puertoricans moving to the US weekly.
> 
> ^^Those are facts


Thanks for the answer Boris!

But, why is Cuba empty and Puerto Rico so packed with people! This is something which is strange I think.  What do you think?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome pics ^^^^


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

UMSHK said:


> Thanks for the answer Boris!
> 
> But, why is Cuba empty and Puerto Rico so packed with people! This is something which is strange I think.  What do you think?


No problem 

Well I don't know but it's always been like that.Oh and New Jersey is more dense than Puerto Rico.

By the way,there are over 300,000 puertoricans in New Jersey.


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

Well I would think that because almost half of Puerto Ricos population lives in the San Juan Metropolitan area, and Cuba is a much larger Island with several large cities like Santiago and Habana and with the agrarian policies of communist Cuba and lack of mayor construction in Habana for the last couple of decades yo could assume that a large chunk of their population lives outside the mayor cities.


----------



## Bori427 (Jan 6, 2007)

^^Actually, there are more people livin in rural areas in Puerto Rico than in Cuba.

Oh and pretty much every single town in PR has a decent ammount of population.


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

You wanted to say population outside the San Juan metropolitan area, because more than 75% of population of Puerto Rico lives in urban areas of around all the island. But yes, every single town has a decent ammount of population, and its shopping centers.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

really surprising!


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

alexis91 said:


> You wanted to say population outside the San Juan metropolitan area, because more than 75% of population of Puerto Rico lives in urban areas of around all the island. But yes, every single town has a decent ammount of population, and its shopping centers.


Exactly, and im still fairly certain that a large chunk of our Population lives in the Metro area. Around the 1.3 million mark with the Island population being a little bellow 4 million that's a big chunk.

San Juan Metro Area: (give or take a couple of municipalities) (1.2 million)
San Juan 430,000
Bayamon 220,000
Guaynabo 100,000
Carolina 180,000
Caguas 140,000
Cataño 30,000
Trujillo Alto 70,000

This is not counting municipalities like the Toas, Gurabo and Dorado, maybe even Canovanas.


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

MMM.... theres no pictures of Rio Piedras district of San Juan, ill have to take some pics this thanksgiving break. Maybe of Carolina to. Theres alot of pictures from the "tourist" and the "richer" areas of the city.


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

If we count the populations of the cities that are part of the San Juan Metropolitan Area, cities that are united by a continuous urban development, (San Juan-434,374, Bayamon-224,044, Carolina-186,076, Guaynabo-100,053, Toa Baja-94,085, Trujillo Alto-75,728 and Cataño-30,071) then the population of Greater San Juan would be *1,144,377* according to the 2000 US Census. Then if we add Caguas-140,502, a city located south of San Juan the population grows to *1,284,879*. But there's a problem with this addition. The problem is that although Caguas is considered part of Metropolitan San Juan by all Puerto Ricans, there's not a continuous urban development that unites Caguas with Greater San Juan like the cities mentioned above. The distance between Caguas and San Juan is very short (distance of developed areas of both cities) that's why Caguas is considered part of Metro San Juan, but then the urban core of other cities like Canovanas-93,335, Toa Baja-63,929 and Dorado-34,017 have a similar situation like Caguas. 

If we include the population of these three cities then Greater San Juan is inhabited by *1,476,160 people. This is the official population of Greater San Juan by Puerto Rican standards.* This is also why in almost every website its said that aprox. 1/3 (35.9%)of all Puerto Ricans living in the island live in the capital.

Now, according to the US Census Bureau (2000) and using the same methods they use to count the population of all US cities in the 50 states, D.C. and its territories, Greater San Juan (San Juan-Caguas-Arecibo, San Juan as the alpha city by far), has a population of *2,450,292*, making San Juan the 20th largest metropolitan area in the US in terms of population. After all this its up to you to decide which numbers are you going to take as the population of this Caribbean Metropolis.

Sources: 2000 US Census Bureau
Ranking Table for US Metropolitan Areas
http://www.census.gov/population/www/cen2000/briefs/phc-t3/tables/tab03.pdf

Puerto Rico's population by city
http://factfinder.census.gov/servle...=GCT-PH1&-ds_name=DEC_2000_SF1_U&-format=ST-2


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

UMSHK said:


> But, why is Cuba empty and Puerto Rico so packed with people! This is something which is strange I think.  What do you think?


According to the CIA World Fact Book, Cuba's 2008 population is 11,423,952, aprox. 3 times Puerto Rico's 3,958,128 (2008). In the other hand Cuba's land mass (110,860 sq. km) is aprox. 12.5 times bigger than Puerto Rico's 8,870 sq. km, (excluding water area for both islands). This is why although Cuba's population is larger it seems empty compared with Puerto Rico.

Why??? I don't know haha. There could be hundreds of reasons. Take for example Japan and the US state of California. Both are similar in size but Japan's population is almost 4 times larger.


----------



## UMSHK (Oct 19, 2008)

Jaykar said:


> According to the CIA World Fact Book, Cuba's 2008 population is 11,423,952, aprox. 3 times Puerto Rico's 3,958,128 (2008). In the other hand Cuba's land mass (110,860 sq. km) is aprox. 12.5 times bigger than Puerto Rico's 8,870 sq. km, (excluding water area for both islands). This is why although Cuba's population is larger it seems empty compared with Puerto Rico.
> 
> Why??? I don't know haha. There could be hundreds of reasons. Take for example Japan and the US state of California. Both are similar in size but Japan's population is almost 4 times larger.


I think that Japan and California is easier to explain, as California was basically empty before 1800, while Japan had 30 million people back then. But Puerto Rico was settled at the same time as Cuba no? It is strange. If Cuba was as packed with people as Puerto Rico, Cuba should have a larger population than England, instead it is empty! I am sure you feel that Puerto Rico is packed with people when you stroll around on the island, no? Have you been to Cuba and felt very different when strolling around?


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

UMSHK said:


> I think that Japan and California is easier to explain, as California was basically empty before 1800, while Japan had 30 million people back then. But Puerto Rico was settled at the same time as Cuba no? It is strange. If Cuba was as packed with people as Puerto Rico, Cuba should have a larger population than England, instead it is empty! I am sure you feel that Puerto Rico is packed with people when you stroll around on the island, no? Have you been to Cuba and felt very different when strolling around?


As I said, the reasons are endless. Could it be politics, degree of development, etc. There are other countries with similar situations not only the islands of Puerto Rico and Cuba. Let's take then the situation of Brazil and the USA or Russia vs India or China. Maybe Australia vs Brazil, Colombia vs Venezuela, Canada vs USA??? Also we can compare European countries with each other. Believe me if you visit Puerto Rico you will feel normal (not packed) in terms of space distribution and amount of people per sq. mile.


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

I have been to places in PR that you can look around an theres not a house in sight. I dont considered San Juan taht packed and when you step out of the bigger urban areas, Ponce, San Juan, Mayaguez, Arecibo, Aguadilla and Fajardo. The feel can be very rural.


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

Here's some pics from my rock climbing trip to Monagas Municipal Forest in Bayamon, its basically in the middle of the city.










Bayamon - Parque de las Ciencias










Bayamon and Cataño










Bayamon










Old San Juan


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

Luis Muñoz Marin Airport Graffiti Art Exhibition


----------



## Intru (Aug 21, 2006)

Some pics of Old San Juan i took a couple of years back


----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

San Juan is one of the largest home-based cruise ports in the world. 28 vessels use the city as their home-base port and a lot more as one of their "port of call". So yeah it is very nice to see them all year around, especially during night time.




























Each dot represents a cruiseship. Total 8 cruises at one time.










Old San Juan at night


----------



## lunarCarpet (Feb 8, 2008)

Photos by alexis91:





























Photos by lunarCarpet:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Wonderful photos....lots of cruise ships! :cheers:


----------



## 东方丹东 (Jul 11, 2008)

Thangks for sharing!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful pics indeed


----------



## davsot (Dec 27, 2008)

lunarCarpet said:


> Photos by lunarCarpet:


Ay como odio las plantas termoeléctricas.... 

¡Ponte la foto del mangle!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Just great photos :cheers:


----------



## MadRican (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone one for your comments and for the follow up of this thread


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

Photos by Panama_Post



Panama_Post said:


>


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

Photos by yosoyelrey:



yosoyelrey said:


>


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

More photos...



alexis91 said:


> *Old San Juan*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)




----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

Photos by davsot:



davsot said:


> Condado, San Juan


http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showpost.php?p=34286004&postcount=79


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*View from a cruise ship arriving to San Juan, Puerto Rico*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Fort El Morro, at entrance to San Juan Bay*


















*Arriving in Old San Juan*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Around San Juan bodies of water*

*San Juan Bay, looking East toward Santurce area*









*San Antonio Channel and Condado Lagoon, looking east*









*Looking west into Old San Juan, from San Antonio Channel*









*San Juan Bay, from Old San Juan cruise ship piers*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Condado Lagoon, looking northwest*









*Condado Lagoon, looking west*









*Condado, Tourist District of San Juan*









*Condado Beach, San Juan*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Santurce area of San Juan*

*View from Fort San Cirstóbal*









*Miramar view from Condado*


----------



## alexis91 (Jun 14, 2008)

*Continuation - Santurce area*



















*Baldorioty de Castro Expressway, from Carolina to Santurce, San Juan*









*Minillas Tunnel, Santurce*









*Museum of Art of Puerto Rico*


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO*


Reference: Todos los derechos reservados por Vito_huang. www.flickr.com.
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/justvito/6893146876/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Reference: Todos los derechos reservados por raniel1963. www.flickr.com.
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/raniel1963/3394741185/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Todos los derechos reservados por raniel1963. www.flickr.com.
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/raniel1963/3394729673/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico!*



Reference: Credits/Author: Jaykar Skyscrapercity. Available at:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318953&page=25 










Reference: Credits/Author: Jaykar Skyscrapercity. Available at:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318953&page=25 










Reference: Credits/Author: Jaykar Skyscrapercity. Available at:http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1318953&page=25


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Caribbean Metropolis!*


Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por kennyd40xlemons. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/kennyd40xlemons/2725668144/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/Credits: Photos by perezmontejo. Selected for Google Earth [?] - ID: 10325065
www.panoramio.com. Available at: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10325065












Reference: Author/Credits: Photos by Rashido. www.panoramio.com. Selected for Google Earth [?] - ID: 1779376 Available at: http://www.panoramio.com/photo/1779376


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala.
www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6925892858/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala.
www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6925889606/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6969234823/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6969233547/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6775531326/sizes/l/in/set-72157629386914769/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6903465313/sizes/l/in/set-72157629386914769/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6921686447/sizes/l/in/set-72157629386914769/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great pics from San Juan....kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

San Juan is always great; and those recent updates are very nice too :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for visiting!

Greetings from Puerto Rico!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN!*


Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/7071999831/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6925909874/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: Credits/Author: Todos los derechos reservados por franciscoames. www.flickr.com Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/franciscoames/6943708118/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Credits to author. posted on Skyscrapercity on February 18th, 2012, 04:00 AM. Available at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442011&page=173












Reference: Credits to author. posted on Skyscrapercity on February 18th, 2012, 04:00 AM. Available at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442011&page=173












Reference: Credits to author. posted on Skyscrapercity on February 18th, 2012, 04:00 AM. Available at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442011&page=173











Reference: Credits/Author: Gugi182. posted on Skyscrapercity on February 18th, 2012, 04:00 AM. Available at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442011&page=173











Reference: Credits/Author: Gugi182. posted on Skyscrapercity on February 18th, 2012, 04:00 AM. Available at: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442011&page=173


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## LADEN (Mar 8, 2011)

Wow nice didn't know San Juan looked so dense.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon/7769995106/sizes/l/in/photostream/












Reference: Author/credits: Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon/7769854626/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/credits: Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon/7769850010/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Great thread. Love San Juan, looks like a beautiful city.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Jay, Greetings from Puerto Rico!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## JayT (Sep 11, 2002)

Any idea when Puerto Rico will get Google Street View? I find it annoying that Alaska and Hawaii both have it and yet Puerto Rico has been forgotten. :bash:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

umm, I don't know when, I think is pending


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits- Todos los derechos reservados por aindap. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/aindap/7820081244/sizes/l/











Reference: Author/credits- Algunos derechos reservados por Derek Diaz. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigabit77/3150507531/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico
*


Reference: Author/Credits: Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón www.flickr.com Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon/7769848132/sizes/l/in/set-72157631040636472/











Reference: Author/Credits: Algunos derechos reservados por Wilfredo Falcón www.flickr.com Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/wfalcon/7769993432/sizes/l/in/set-72157631040636472/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Some videos from Puerto Rico*





El yunque rainforest, very close to San Juan.





Tres Palmas beach, Rincón Puerto Rico


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Camuy River cave system, P.R.*


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Guajataca Downhill, Quebradillas P.R.*


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Crash Boat beach, Aguadilla P.R*


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Toro Verde park, Orocovis P.R.*


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*El Morro, San Juan P.R.*


----------



## Don Q (Dec 27, 2009)

*Landing in Puerto Rico*






At night....


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great photos from San Juan....:cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Muy buenos los videos!


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Isabela, Puerto Rico*



























Royal Isabela


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Cueva Sorbetos | Arecibo, Puerto Rico*




































Alan Cressler


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Cascada Las Delicias | Ciales, Puerto Rico*









 e_romero


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Cueva Ventana | Utuado, Puerto Rico*


















 Alan Cressler


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Isla Mona*









miguepr


----------



## Guaybana (Dec 17, 2008)

Terick said:


> Gracias por visitar Guaybana!
> 
> 
> Saludos desde Puerto Rico!


Thank you for posting those incredible pictures!


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*San Juan Convention District*


F&N Airphoto


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Old San Juan*


F&N Airphoto


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

photos in this page are breathtakingly awesome..
a very blessed place.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for visiting MyGeorge!


Greetings from Puerto Rico!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico: "Island in the Sun"*



Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by no body atoll. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/picspicspics/8072851732/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by no body atoll. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/picspicspics/8072855811/sizes/l/in/photostream/













Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by no body atoll. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/picspicspics/8072834998/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/Credits-All rights reserved by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheratonhotels/5585737487/in/set-72157626295937641/










Reference: Author/Credits-All rights reserved by Sheraton Hotels and Resorts
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/sheratonhotels/5586326596/in/set-72157626295937641/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

marvelous photos from San Juan....:cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for visiting Linguine!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*SAN JUAN, PUERTO RICO*

Reference: Credits/Autor: Todos los derechos reservados por Allan Papernick. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/allanst...n/photostream/












Reference: Owner/Credits Juan Carlos Cruz. Posted by Jaykar on June 23rd, 2011, 05:03 PM at http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showth...=609633&page=3












Referencia: Credits/Author Todos los derechos reservados por twiga_swala. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/twiga_swala/6775579686/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## CF221 (Mar 17, 2009)

Beautiful! What a city!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

thanks for visiting!

saludos


----------



## Am I Sexy? (Oct 1, 2012)

_beautiful. One of the best cities in the caribbean. _


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Gracias por el aporte DarkGold!


Saludos!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Metropolis del Caribe*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Adam Frizzell Photography www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/maddobes/8242684746/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Condado, Puerto Rico*

Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by HR_2 www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hr2/8182518835/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by HR_2 www.flickr.com
Available at:http://www.flickr.com/photos/hr2/8182515853/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by HR_2 www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/hr2/8182516377/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

nice photos from Condado....:cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Skyline de San Juan/ Santurce/Condado
*

Reference: Author/credits: thisispuertorico. www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/thisispuertorico


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Old San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Amado GMV www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/amadogm/8198208311/sizes/l/in/set-72157632048062080/











*Plaza de Armas, San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Amado GMV www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/amadogm/8198208119/sizes/l/in/set-72157632048062080/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145624302176650.36272.145605908845156&type=3











Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145624302176650.36272.145605908845156&type=3










Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145624302176650.36272.145605908845156&type=3











Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com Available at: http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.145624302176650.36272.145605908845156&type=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Reference: Author/credits-By ICTUS Photography Ricardo Ruiz de Porras www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gone_pixin/8368330549/











Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by J Lamb www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/jlamb80/8068375275/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/credits: F&N Airphoto https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto/photos_stream Available at: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3146814.146281.310108969014570&type=3&theater











Reference: Author/credits: F&N Airphoto https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto/photos_stream Available at: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...3146814.146281.310108969014570&type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

...


----------



## DarkGold (Nov 8, 2009)

*Hato Rey (PR's Banking District) | San Juan, Puerto Rico*



D-MAN said:


> Hato Rey hoy desde el piso 19 del edificio Galeria I.


----------



## italiano_pellicano (Feb 22, 2010)

visit this thread of Puerto Rico guys :

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1508451&page=5&highlight=


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by xylemsyzygy www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjones7777/8447122180/sizes/l/












Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by xylemsyzygy www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjones7777/8447122262/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by xylemsyzygy www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjones7777/8446034905/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by xylemsyzygy www.flickr.com
Available at:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/bjones7777/8446034719/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*


Reference: Author/credits- Por: Alberto Delucca Photography www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertodeluccaphotography/page7/










Reference: Author/credits- Por: Alberto Delucca Photography www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/albertodeluccaphotography/page7/


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

I really need to visit San Juan some day. The blend of traditional colonial architecture and modern high rise apartment blocks in a beautiful Carribean setting makes San Juan look like a really nice place to visit.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fantastic photos, I particularly like the pics from old San Juan.....thanks Terick. :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits: Planos y Capacetes Available at: http://planosycapacetes.com/












Reference: Author/credits: F&N AirPhoto | Facebook Available at: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...9014570.-2207520000.1351886264&type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico!*

Reference: Author/credits: Salinas Valley Pano by FOTOGRAFIAMORENO.COM, on Flickr
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/morenodfl/8475786271/











Reference: Author/credits: Salinas Valley Pano by FOTOGRAFIAMORENO.COM, on Flickr. Available at: https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...6544064.-2207520000.1361082430&type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan: Metropolis del Caribe!*


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums











Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums










Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_albums


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

edit


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

* Skyline del Viejo San Juan, Puerto Rico*



Autor: All rights reserved by j.riverarebolledo Disponible- http://www.flickr.com/photos/jriverarebolledo/8633780291/sizes/h/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: posted by Rotumba on http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1594379&page=2










































*Vista desde Santander Tower*









Source


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*



Alberto Delucca



Llegando a puerto rico by geramel.villavicencio, on Flickr


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Roadtrip in Puerto Rico!*



*Naranjito Bridge
*

Ricardo David Jusino Photostream 


*PR-22 Buchanan Station in San Juan Metro*
Se puede tambien apreciar 4 buques de carga en el puerto de San Juan, area de Puerto Nuevo.


Alberto Delucca


*Vega Alta*

Author: Alexis91 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230163&page=4










*Arecibo*

Author: Alexis91 - http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1230163&page=4











*PR 10*


Oquendo


*Comerio*

Author: *Source: * http://vseda.com/lpcd/comerio/comerio.htm


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan de Puerto Rico*


Autor: Puerto Rico National Guard









Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com. Available: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78674.67245.145605908845156&type=1&permPage=1











Reference: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society www.facebook.com. Available: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...78674.67245.145605908845156&type=1&permPage=1


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by TheAtomicKitten. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8704223519/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Edit


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan- Caribe Hilton*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Kim Raadt Higgins. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8656124916/sizes/l/












*San Juan- Condado*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Paul Kohler. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8528575392/sizes/l/in/photostream/











*San Juan- Old San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Paul Kohler. www.flickr.com
Available-http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8527447185/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Paul Kohler. www.flickr.com
Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8528561282/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits- All rights reserved by Cast a Line. www.flickr.com. Available-http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8605028976/sizes/l/












Reference: Author/credits- All rights reserved by celticred63. www.flickr.com. www.flickr.com. Available- http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8545736741/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

edit


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits- www.shorelife.com Available at: http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=128a38gb1&.crumb=Q5CtLRkYpoF&fr=yfp-t-656


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Edit


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Great, very nice photos from San Juan :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781724&page=3











Reference: Author/credits: http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=781724&page=3


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro: Guaynabo*










Municipio Autónomo de Guaynabo











Municipio Autónomo de Guaynabo


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*New Waterfront of San Juan* "Bahia Urbana"



 San Juan, Puerto Rico by Doug Churchill, on Flickr




Bahia Urbana by Manny_777, on Flickr




San Juan, Puerto Rico by Doug Churchill, on Flickr


Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society | Facebook


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely photos especially the first one above, thanks. :cheers:


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Bahia Urbana*

Reference: Author/credits: Jaykar Available- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515010&page=46










Reference: Author/credits: Jaykar Available- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515010&page=46










Reference: Author/credits: Jaykar Available- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515010&page=45











Reference: Author/credits: El Nuevo Día










Reference: Author/credits: El Nuevo Día


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Reference: Author/credits: Jaykar Available- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=515010&page=46


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Infraestructura en San Juan de Puerto Rico*











https://twitter.com/PRPDNoticias/status/507503670087651328/photo/1










Source



Alberto Delucca


Reference: author/credits: miguelpr91









Reference: Author/credits-Foto sacada del foro de Univision... créditos a la persona[/QUOTE]
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1402994
































F&N AirPhoto










F&N AirPhoto

Reference: credito a su autor- http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=599815&page=8


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*











Holiday Inn Express


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*City Center: San Juan's Armas Square: Past and Present*


Reference: Author/credits- www.google.com/search-oldsanjuan Fileetroit Photographic Company (0766).jpg - File:Wikimedia Commons http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Detroit_Photographic_Company_(0766).jpg











Reference: Author/credits- http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...s_in_Old_San_Juan,_Puerto_Rico_-_DSC06949.JPG











Reference: Author/credits- www.google.com/search-plaza de armas, puerto rico Rodriguez Archives- http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3512/3760694487_64c979b8c0.jpg











Reference: Author/credits- http://scotterb.files.wordpress.com/2012/08/puertorico-246.jpg?w=620&h=464











Reference: Author/credits- www.google.com/search-plaza de armas, puerto rico http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/93303635.jpg











Reference: Author/Credits: Algunos derechos reservados por roger4336. www.flickr.com. Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7121404691/sizes/l/in/photostream/










Reference: Author/credits- www.google.com/search-plaza de armas, puerto rico http://cdn.precioyviajes.com/Destinations/246/246/san-juan-puerto-rico-1737546839-L.jpg












Reference: Author/credits- www.google.com/search-plaza de armas, puerto rico http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/74/Puerto_Rico_State_Department.JPG













Reference:https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...-Society/145605908845156?fref=photo&sk=photos











Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por XimoPons. www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/ximopons/6166088422/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Cruise Port, San Juan, Puerto Rico*



Reference: Credits-
https://espanol.images.search.yahoo...n=109t3a01o&.crumb=eBs.Z.wFea5&fr=yfp-t-726-s


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

Más pronto!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*









https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=455163357852228&set=a.328803220488243.68631.105500249485209&type=1&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Author: Jaykar










Author: Jaykar









Own


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: http://in.hotels.com Available at: http://in.hotels.com/hotel/details....ination=San+Juan+Antiguo&hotelId=113920&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first












Reference: Author/credits: http://in.hotels.com Available at: http://in.hotels.com/hotel/details....ination=San+Juan+Antiguo&hotelId=113920&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first












Reference: Author/credits: http://in.hotels.com Available at: http://in.hotels.com/hotel/details....ination=San+Juan+Antiguo&hotelId=113920&rooms[0].numberOfAdults=2&roomno=1&validate=false&previousDateful=false&reviewOrder=date_newest_first


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Centro de Histórico de San Juan*

Reference: Author/credits: Todos los derechos reservados por alundeby www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/alundeby/7555801486/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/Credits: Todos los derechos reservados por XimoPons. [url]www.flickr.com[/url]
Available at: [url]http://www.flickr.com/photos/ximopons/6166088422/sizes/l/[/url]

[IMG]http://farm7.staticflickr.com/6171/6166088422_4a9a14b682_b.jpg

Reference: Author/credits- Algunos derechos reservados por Derek Diaz. www.flickr.com Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/gigabit77/3150507531/sizes/l/in/photostream/











Reference: Author/credits: All rights reserved by Cruiser01793 www.flickr.com
Available at: http://www.flickr.com/photos/cruiser01793/8169446227/sizes/l/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*District Live: San Juan*

Proyecto de John Paulson


----------



## SHAHBAZ2883 (Feb 8, 2011)

Islandic Life style


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan
*









Seaplanes in paradise


*Street Festival of the National Circus of Puerto Rico*










San Juan para el mundo










San Juan para el mundo











San Juan para el mundo











San Juan para el mundo











San Juan para el mundo


----------



## jalapenopepper89 (Nov 17, 2010)

Puerto Rico se ve bastante bien, felicidades.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*
Victoria’s Secret destaca las bellezas de Puerto Rico*
La Isla protagoniza junto a las modelos la promo del especial de trajes de baño
Reference: http://www.elnuevodia.com/estilosde...secretdestacalasbellezasdepuertorico-2010646/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*






































Francisco J Hernandez









Wanderlost63


----------



## kkpugh726 (Jan 27, 2006)

The pics are beautiful. I love tropical islands. Have the coconut palms there been affected by the lethal yellowing disease?


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

No yet.


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*PASEO PUERTA DE TIERRA*
San Juan

Proyecto a ser construído en la parte norte de la Isleta de San Juan, conectando el distrito de Condado con Puerta de Tierra hasta llegar al Distrito Colonial del Viejo San Juan. El mismo conlleva una inversión de $29 millones de dólares y contempla la construcción de un paseo lineal que servirá como frente marítimo para la zona norte de la Isleta de San Juan y mejoras en las vías de rodaje a lo largo de la zona de Puerta de Tierra. El proyecto se realizará en 4 fases, comenzando en el próximo mes de abril. Este proyecto es parte de Walkable City y estará diseñado por la afamada firma SCF Arquitectos.

*Renders:*





























*Masterplan:*










*Video:*


----------



## francote1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Thanks for pix, amazing San Juan.. can't wait to visit again!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*













Reference: Author/credits: What an Amazing Oceanfront Hotel View, Puerto Rico! | Around the <b>...</b>
www.aroundtheworldl.com or https://www.google.com.pr/search?hl...ifestyle-at-condado-san-juan-pr-00907;960;640













Condado Beach in San Juan, | Expedia
www.expedia.com936 × 526Buscar por imágenes
Museo de Arte de Puerto Rico - San Juan or https://www.google.com.pr/search?hl...ohotelreservations.com%2Fculinary%2F;1100;428


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/16605964738/sizes/k/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: www.google.com http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2014/01/13/article-2538565-1AA1E0D400000578-918_634x410.jpg


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits- Paul J Ruiz Panoramio - Photo of Calle Sol, Old San Juan, PR
www.panoramio.com 768 × 1024Buscar por imágenes
Calle Sol, Old San Juan, PR


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## Jaykar (Jan 24, 2007)

For our English speakers :

*Puerto Rico to receive world’s largest cruise ships in 2016*
By : Combined services
[email protected]; [email protected]


Next year, Puerto Rico will welcome the largest cruise ships in the world, the Oasis of the Seas and Allure of the Seas, both of the Royal Caribbean line. The island’s Tourism Co. executive director, Ingrid Rivera Rocafort, and Port Authority executive director, Ingrid Colberg Rodríguez, made the announcement Thursday.

The announcement is part of the “commitment made by the administration of Gov. Alejandro García Padilla to attract mega cruise ships to the island once Pier 3 renovations were completed,” the directors said. During the summer of 2016, these mega ships will, between both of them, visit the island 10 times, which will bring 60,000 additional passengers to the Port of San Juan.

...


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Santyc: http://imgur.com/a/xvDHV/all
then click Fullscreen for better viewing











Reference: Santyc: http://imgur.com/a/xvDHV/all
then click Fullscreen for better viewing










Reference: Santyc: http://imgur.com/a/xvDHV/all
then click Fullscreen for better viewing










Reference: Santyc: http://imgur.com/a/xvDHV/all
then click Fullscreen for better viewing


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro: Guaynabo*


Reference: Jaykar











Reference: Trillion Realty


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*




Reference: Author/credits: www.beckyboricua.com http://beckyboricua.com/category/lifestyle/food-travel/











Reference: Author/credits: www.beckyboricua.com http://beckyboricua.com/category/lifestyle/food-travel/










Reference: Author/credits: www.beckyboricua.com http://beckyboricua.com/category/lifestyle/food-travel/










Reference: Author/credits: www.beckyboricua.com http://beckyboricua.com/category/lifestyle/food-travel/










Reference: Author/credits: www.beckyboricua.com http://beckyboricua.com/category/lifestyle/food-travel/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*






Reference: Credito a sus autores http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=442011&page=266










Source











Reference: La Ventana al Mar "Window to the Sea" Park Condado, San Juan, Puerto Rico - San Juan Puerto Rico
sanjuanpuertorico.com600 × 370Buscar por imágenes or https://www.google.com.pr/search?q=...Fcondado-beach-district-puerto-rico;3700;1430











Reference: Author/credits: https://www.google.com.pr/search?q=...mbie_Coffee-San_Juan_Puerto_Rico.html;550;412


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*




"Colorful Streets of Old San Juan, Puerto Rico" by George Oze | Redbubble
www.redbubble.com550 × 367Buscar por imágenes
Colorful Streets of Old San Juan, Puerto Rico by George Oze or https://www.google.com.pr/search?q=...ionPhotos-g147319-w3-Puerto_Rico.html;550;365













Reference: Author/credits: Amador www.photopr.com Available - http://sensitivecreations.blogspot.com/2011/07/travel-destination-puerto-rico.html

http://images.search.yahoo.com/imag...igi=12qsk9pht&.crumb=u.DMm/r4wA.&fr=yfp-t-900


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits- Gabriel D'Attili
1179 photos http://www.panoramio.com/photo/4215238


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*




















Paseo Caribe | Facebook


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*

Reference: Author/credits: fnairphotos https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto...400213876./817118974980231/?type=3&permPage=1










Reference: Author/credits: fnairphotos https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto...400213876./759918734033589/?type=3&permPage=1


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro: Carolina*


Reference:MeetPuertoRico.com or https://www.facebook.com/meetpuertorico










Reference:MeetPuertoRico.com or https://www.facebook.com/meetpuertorico










Reference:MeetPuertoRico.com or https://www.facebook.com/meetpuertorico


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Trillion Realty










Reference: Trillion Realty


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits- http://www.panoramio.com/photo/40792543 Joaquín Garcia
Cabo Rojo, Puerto Rico
434 photos













Reference: Author/credits- http://puertoricohotelreservations.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/OldSanJuanPlaza.jpg


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: MeetPuertoRico https://www.facebook.com/meetpuertorico












Reference: Author/credits: Fotos de F&N AirPhoto https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto...0.1432005093./719597268065736/?type=3&theater











Reference: Author/credits: Fotos de F&N AirPhoto https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto...0.1432005322./673651732660290/?type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference: Author/credits: F&N AirPhoto
9 de julio de 2012 · https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto...0.1432596111./497349343623864/?type=3&theater












Reference: Author/credits: F&N AirPhoto. https://www.facebook.com/fnairphoto....1432595213./1133051486720310/?type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society. https://www.facebook.com/pages/Puer...ings-Society/145605908845156?sk=photos_stream












Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...0.1432693594./744780712261003/?type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...0.1432694021./709306879141720/?type=3&theater











Reference: Author/credits: Puerto Rico Historic Building Drawings Society https://www.facebook.com/1456059088...0.1432694308./690752510997157/?type=3&theater


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro: Carolina, Puerto Rico*

CREDITS- Google Images
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*



Reference- Yahoo.com search- https://www.tripadvisor.ca/Location...nce_San_Juan_Resort-San_Juan_Puerto_Rico.html











Reference- Yahoo.com search- https://www.tripadvisor.com/Locatio...nce_San_Juan_Resort-San_Juan_Puerto_Rico.html











Reference'Author-credits: Yahoo.com search: https://www.hotels.com/ho484085/playamar-beachfront-apartment-carolina-puerto-rico/


----------



## AXIS of EVIL (Aug 15, 2010)

WOW!


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico*












Reference' author credits- https://ie.hotels.com/ho477247/condado-vanderbilt-hotel-san-juan-puerto-rico/











Reference-Author-credits-http://stephanierogers.typepad.com/stephanie_rogers/2011/03/












Reference- Author-credits- http://www.condadovanderbilt.com/












Reference- Author/credits- https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/hotels/condado-vanderbilt-hotel/













Reference-Author/credits- http://canarioboutiquehotel.com/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico!*














Reference- https://images.oyster.com/photos/the-hotel--v3468884-1600.jpg












Reference- https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/...-juan-resort/featured-photos/beach--v3469199/












Reference- http://www.edsaplan.com/files/media-image/portfolio/la-concha-shell-restaurant-1884.jpg













Reference- http://images.oyster.com/photos/beach--v976883-98-1600.jpg


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Viejo San Juan, Puerto Rico*



Reference-El Terick


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*













https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/...club-hotel/photos/lounge-chairs--v1681707-98/












https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/hotels/the-beach-house-hotel/photos/restaurants-bars--v921938-45/













https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/...ort-and-casino/photos/the-hotel--v1059976-31/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan Metro*













Reference- http://images.oyster.com/photos/beach--v1060002-31-1280.jpg












Reference- https://www.oyster.com/puerto-rico/hotels/slideshows/best-hotel-beaches-in-puerto-rico/slide13/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*



















Ricardo David Jusino












http://www.travel-news-photos-stories.com/2012/01/el-conventos-some-hotel-bar-nun.html


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference-Credits- Google Search/oyster.com http://images.oyster.com/photos/the-hotel--v1061498-25-1600.jpg











Reference- Google Search- Location | Condado Plaza Hilton | San Juan, Puerto Rico
www.condadoplaza.com1400 × 450Buscar por imágenes
Rooms From $159 Best Rate Guaranteed










Reference- https://weddingstylemagazine.com/si...ndado-vanderbilt-hotel-plat15-property-07.jpg










Reference- https://images.oyster.com/photos/the-hotel--v921939-45-w902.jpg










Reference- https://images.oyster.com/photos/outdoor-pool--v3442486-w902.jpg










Reference- Google Search- http://www.edsaplan.com/files/media-image/portfolio/la-conchanightpool-lobby-view-1850.jpg


----------



## RaulCLopes (Nov 16, 2016)

HERMOSA


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference- Paseo Caribe http://www.paseocaribe.com/gallery/photos/


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan, Puerto Rico en Invierno*


Reference- Google Search View page: sanjuanpuertorico.com











Reference' Google Search View page: expedia.com











Reference- Google Search-View page: expedia.com










Reference- Google Search View page: expedia.de










Reference- Google Search View page: expedia.ca


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*Puerto Rico*


Reference-Which Part of Puerto Rico Should My Family Visit? - Family Vacation Critic
www.familyvacationcritic.com600 × 375Buscar por imágenes
the beaches of carolina courtesy of a tripadvisor traveler bahiadelray http://images.familyvacationcritic.com/carolina.jpg












Reference- San Juan Beach Hotel | Courtyard Marriott Isla Verde Beach Resort
www.sjcourtyard.com1600 × 768Buscar por imágenes


----------



## Terick (Nov 24, 2010)

*San Juan*


Reference- Author/credit/ http://www.laconcharesort.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/05/El_Morro.jpg












Reference- Author/credits-https://exp.cdn-hotels.com/hotels/2000000/1770000/1760300/1760259/2ed8d031_z.jpg or https://no.hotels.com/ho259068/la-concha-renaissance-san-juan-resort-san-juan-puerto-rico/










Reference- Author/credits- https://bachelorettepartypuertorico.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/08/Condado-Beach-Puerto-Rico.jpg












Reference- Author/credits- http://www.laconcharesort.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/11/Hotel-Playa-32.jpg


----------



## Gargom (Mar 20, 2018)

Spectacular!!!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Julie Benintendi *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Julie Benintendi *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Julie Benintendi *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr Julie Benintendi *​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart*​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart* ​


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

*Flickr **Jeffrey Neihart* ​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from San Juan


----------

